# best way to check knock sensor



## brxxt (Jul 11, 2006)

Im trying to disconnect the harness from the knock sensor to test if its bad, should i just remove the knock sensor itself first. And ive read in places that for the maxima u dont need to remove the manifolds.. is that possible w/ a 95 altima?? its REALLY cramped in there


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

it is cramped under there and no you don't need to remove the manifold. I would remove it to check it because I like to check it for cracks and clean the mount as well as test the resistance value with a continuity tester (or an ohmmeter that can read more than 10M ohms). It needs to be torqued 15 - 20 ft-lb. Also check the harness grounds on the intake manifold.

Troy


----------

